# Cat foster please



## Karenjanew (Aug 24, 2015)

Apologies if this is not on correct area. I am in womens refuge and my cat is not allowed. I had to leave him with abusive ex who is a cat hater. Tried rspca. Tried everything. They just want to put him down. Need a foster carer lovely fluffy scruffy 7 yr old ginger tom. Been done. Very sloppy lazy boy. Thinks he's a baby. Rescued from 5 was and bottle fed till he was stronger. I am willing to pay all upkeep costs. My love for him is worth more than money. 07875430054. Thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Hunni,

You poor soul, what area are you in at the moment?
I guess at present you do not know how long you need help for, but if it is only a temporary foster you need I will try and help you, do be aware that I cannot keep your cat forever.

Please do not use Rspca, they will put your cat down.

Hugs to you. x


----------



## Karenjanew (Aug 24, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Hi Hunni,
> 
> You poor soul, what area are you in at the moment?
> I guess at present you do not know how long you need help for, but if it is only a temporary foster you need I will try and help you, do be aware that I cannot keep your cat forever.
> ...


Hi. I am in Essex but not allowed to reveal whereabouts. I do have a car and a job in Cambridge. I am trying every avenue, posting on fb friends etc. I will never give my cat up. I had to leave 4 peacocks and a baby hedgehog so the cat is all I have left now. My family always rescue animals and never thought we would be in this position. When I'm back up in life, I'm going to carry on rescuing animals cos they sure are nicer than many humans out there. Still a lot of good caring people around. It's harder to find places for helpless animals as we are so few and far between. Thanks for hugs. Xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im Oxford area, I will give you a call this morning as I have to go out now. xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

So much for the ****** RSPCA. They advertise a PetRetreat service for such situations as yours. You could try the Wood Green Animal Shelter which is in Godmanchester, Cambridgeshire. They are part of the Links Group that offers a fostering service http://www.thelinksgroup.org.uk/PetFosteringService.htm


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hopefully this situation is sorted for now, but I do believe Cat Protection are advertising that they offer fostering for exactly these kind of situations.
http://www.cats.org.uk/what-we-do/fp-menu-wwd


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Spoken to the lady, there has been offers of help so I will find out more tomorrow.


----------



## Karenjanew (Aug 24, 2015)

I cannot send enough praise and gratitude to the family that fostered our lovely cat, ginger. He was loved and cared for by this beautiful family. Our cat is now back home. Without the help of this forum we could have lost our cat. Many many thanks. Xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Karenjanew said:


> I cannot send enough praise and gratitude to the family that fostered our lovely cat, ginger. He was loved and cared for by this beautiful family. Our cat is now back home. Without the help of this forum we could have lost our cat. Many many thanks. Xxx


@Karenjanew: How lovely that you took the time and trouble to tell us that...so glad you and Ginger are reunited and happy!xxx:CatVery happy for you both!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, i am so happy Ginger is back home with you now.
Must admit, i do miss him, but it was my pleasure to help you out and Ginger was such a good boy. xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Isn'it really great when it all works out and OP lets you know that they are back together with their cat!!:CatWell done and bless you, @catcoonz..another happy family.XX


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@catcoonz - well done hun.  Excellent result.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

AWwww that made me cry xx


----------

